# Crew name?



## toas797 (Jul 27, 2011)

I'm starting a crew this year, and its two snowboarders and two skiers. We need an original name. I can't think of anything ill. Help me out?


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

Off Constantly.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

pole loving plank fuckers of freedom fighting five finger ass fisting


----------



## roremc (Oct 25, 2009)

BurtonAvenger said:


> pole loving plank fuckers of freedom fighting five finger ass fisting


:laugh::laugh::laugh:

WTF is a crew?


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

4 Guys With Nothing Better To Do


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

Gapers Lacking Creativity.


----------



## toas797 (Jul 27, 2011)

Gt


BurtonAvenger said:


> pole loving plank fuckers of freedom fighting five finger ass fisting


Winner.


----------



## Snowfox (Dec 26, 2009)

Go with the asian route. Already picked out something out for you that has a pretty cool look/meaning. 
同志人

Epic Failure
Testicle Drop
Testicular Trend


----------



## InfiniteEclipse (Jan 2, 2009)

Snow Goats


----------



## etschmall (Nov 7, 2010)

BurtonAvenger said:


> pole loving plank fuckers of freedom fighting five finger ass fisting


You sir are a complete asshole from your posts that I have seen... there is nothing wrong with skiers... some of my good friends are really good park skiers.:thumbsdown:


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

etschmall said:


> You sir are a complete asshole from your posts that I have seen... there is nothing wrong with skiers... some of my good friends are really good park skiers.:thumbsdown:


way to go off topic when hes just trying to give the guy a crew name like he asked.


----------



## etschmall (Nov 7, 2010)

Cr0_Reps_Smit said:


> way to go off topic when hes just trying to give the guy a crew name like he asked.


...yeah, but he doesn't have to be a complete asshole about it.

And could say the same for you...


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

etschmall said:


> ...yeah, but he doesn't have to be a complete asshole about it.
> 
> And could say the same for you...


then obviously you havent been here long enough to make those assumptions...


----------



## etschmall (Nov 7, 2010)

Cr0_Reps_Smit said:


> then obviously you havent been here long enough to make those assumptions...


what assumptions...


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

dude - you're a butthurt little bitch. STFU


----------



## etschmall (Nov 7, 2010)

ShredLife said:


> dude - you're a butthurt little bitch. STFU


haha, right...? I noticed that he is a complete ass to everyone on here, so I said something, douche bags like him are the ones who get snowboarding a bad reputation...


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

no. you're just a whiney little pussy.


----------



## etschmall (Nov 7, 2010)

ShredLife said:


> no. you're just a whiney little pussy.


Oh, I'm sorry, I forgot you know me better than I know myself.






Go.fuck.yourself.


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

etschmall said:


> Oh, I'm sorry, I forgot you know me better than I know myself.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


just like you know BA better right? hes only a complete ass to people who make stupid comments/threads. if you actually looked around more youd see him helping a ton more people, which is what i meant by assumptions. trust me, he is FAR from what gives snowboarders a bad name.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

of course i wouldn't expect you to admit to yourself what a pussy you are. i just know what you put out there. 



from what i've seen so far you are a whining crybaby bitch.

i. fucked. your. cat.


----------



## TofuSama (May 20, 2010)

etschmall said:


> Oh, I'm sorry, I forgot you know me better than I know myself.
> 
> Go.fuck.yourself.


You're definitely are a whiny, butthurt little bitch.

But let's get back on topic. The name will be a lot better if you guys come up with it.


----------



## InfiniteEclipse (Jan 2, 2009)

etschmall said:


> You sir are a complete asshole from your posts that I have seen... there is nothing wrong with skiers... some of my good friends are really good park skiers.:thumbsdown:


You're just boosting his ego


----------



## labowsky (Sep 28, 2010)

ahh the internet.


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

Alvin and the Chipmunks.

They wear Tall Tees right?


----------



## etschmall (Nov 7, 2010)

HoboMaster said:


> Alvin and the Chipmunks.
> 
> They wear Tall Tees right?


Haha, the bottom pic made me laugh. He got allof his gear on,2 sweatshirts and all, but forgot socks or shots of any sort?
:laugh:


----------



## etschmall (Nov 7, 2010)

Cr0_Reps_Smit said:


> just like you know BA better right? hes only a complete ass to people who make stupid comments/threads. if you actually looked around more youd see him helping a ton more people, which is what i meant by assumptions. trust me, he is FAR from what gives snowboarders a bad name.


No, like I said, from the posts I have seen him make, he is an asshole.




ShredLife said:


> of course i wouldn't expect you to admit to yourself what a pussy you are. i just know what you put out there.
> 
> 
> from what i've seen so far you are a whining crybaby bitch.
> ...


Yeah... 
1) I'm not a pussy, come meet me, then talk.
2) what the hell are you talking about in sentence 2?
3) how am I a "whining crybaby bitch"?
4) don't have a cat, and that is really fucked up?


----------



## TofuSama (May 20, 2010)

etschmall said:


> haha, right...? I noticed that he is a complete ass to everyone on here, so I said something, douche bags like him are the ones who get snowboarding a bad reputation...


This is why you're a whining, crybaby bitch. You're just way too emotionally sensitive to be on the internet.


----------



## etschmall (Nov 7, 2010)

TofuSama said:


> This is why you're a whining, crybaby bitch. You're just way too emotionally sensitive to be on the internet.


Ok, you keep tellng yourself that...since you obviously could not comprehend what the fuck I'm saying. 


I bet you are a much bigger pussy in person than you are on here, where nobody can beat the shit out of you for making those kind of comments.


oh, and I'm not emotionally sensitive...?


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

oooooh tough guy here.


----------



## Random Hero (Sep 30, 2008)

Why the fuck are people running to BA's defense, are you guys apart of his fan club or something? I'm sure if you are as familiar with him as you say you are you would realize he doesn't need any of you cock jocks to stand up for him.


----------



## InfiniteEclipse (Jan 2, 2009)

Don't think its so much running to BA's defence than it is ragging on someone butt hurt over the internet... that, and we enjoy BA's wrath when its not pointed at us


----------



## Zak (Jan 25, 2011)

InfiniteEclipse said:


> Don't think its so much running to BA's defence than it is ragging on someone butt hurt over the internet... that, and we enjoy BA's wrath when its not pointed at us


you're damn right, it's fuckin hilarious.

and what did the OP even mean by a "crew"?
...seriously, this deserved to be made fun of.


----------



## etschmall (Nov 7, 2010)

Zak said:


> you're damn right, it's fuckin hilarious.
> 
> and what did the OP even mean by a "crew"?
> ...seriously, this deserved to be made fun of.


if you guys really think it bothers me... fine? because it doesn't


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Random Hero said:


> Why the fuck are people running to BA's defense, are you guys apart of his fan club or something? I'm sure if you are as familiar with him as you say you are you would realize he doesn't need any of you cock jocks to stand up for him.


Jesus Christ I didn't even know this thread had turned into something about me. Which just shows I don't give a fuck enough to check out shitty threads about people lacking in the imagination department to come up with a crew name. Or it could have been I was just too busy slaying single moms and partying at shred camp. 

Guess the little whiny cunt from PA is still butt hurt I called him out for claiming he over shot a 50 foot jump that seriously looks about the size of the kiddie jumps here in Breck. Not my fault you're a kook that can't hit a jump or even understands jump size. When you actually ride a real park on a daily basis and get more than 15 days a year maybe we can talk. Till then go crawl back under your little mole hill of a resort where you think you know all about snowboarding and shut the fuck up. 

Haha I give snowboarding a bad name? Good one I do more for snowboarding on a Saturday morning in the middle of summer than you will in your life. If you can't comprehend sarcasm and wit that's not my fault your parents fed you paint chips as a child. Go drink some bleach I hear it is a nice mixture with them. And put the Tommy Toughnuts east coast mentality away I know your kind you aren't proving anything to anyone here. Now I'm just going to laugh at the knee jerk reaction you give to this and how many responses you'll try to come up with.


----------



## Random Hero (Sep 30, 2008)

I rest my case.


----------



## etschmall (Nov 7, 2010)

Wow,

1) you do not know me, don't act like you do
2) nice ender for the first paragraph...shows your very mature
3) come to my park then tell me the jump isn't 50'
4) you know "my kind"? Am I from a different species I didn't know about?
5) good for you that you live where there is snow all year round,i don't give a shit about that,i meant people like you, as in douche bags who think they know all, give snowboarders a bad reputation.


thanks, have a nice day.


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

etschmall said:


> Wow,
> 
> 1) you do not know me, don't act like you do


i just think its funny that you keep saying this, yet, you act like you know everyone else.


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

You're not gonna win this, trust me. You're just digging yourself a deeper hole. The internet is not for the faint of heart, the more offended you get the more you're gonna get bagged on.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Like I said knee jerk reaction. Woo hoo Tommy Toughnuts from PA strikes again. Reading comprehension fails you. Come on big boy threaten me with physical violence you know you want to because you lack the mental prowess to even come up with any form of a witty retort.


----------



## BoardWalk (Mar 22, 2011)

This is one of the best threads ever...what was it about again?


----------



## Zak (Jan 25, 2011)

something about snowboarding, i think.

lmao... first BA and now Snowolf. i don't think this guy gets it.


----------



## j.gnar (Sep 4, 2009)

BoardWalk said:


> This is one of the best threads ever...what was it about again?


its about the pole jerkin' butthole steezers...or whatever he named his crew :laugh::dunno:


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

I think the lil kid was butt hurt I offended his pole packing boyfriends. Not my fault he's down with backseat skiing.


----------



## aiidoneus (Apr 7, 2011)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Because someone has to call it how they see it!.


nuff said.


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

BoardWalk said:


> This is one of the best threads ever...what was it about again?


I second that. I checked the thread 2 days ago and it had 4 posts, now there are 5 pages of butthurt from a guy who clearly has never been on the internet before. RULE 1: DO NOT FEED THE TROLLS!



j.gnar said:


> its about the pole jerkin' butthole steezers...or whatever he named his crew :laugh::dunno:


op, i think we have found you a crew name



not to blow this already hilarious situation out of the water, but the reason PA guy is butthurt that skiiers are flamed on is because he has park friends who are skiiers, and because of this he feels the need to defend all park skiiers because based on his ski friends he thinks all park skiiers are cool. Also because the only thing that matters on his local molehill is the park, because he doesent have any real terrain. Refer to post 7 in this thread, where he pulls the same shit.
http://www.snowboardingforum.com/snowboarding-general-chat/40265-snowboarder-joke.html


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Trolls? I was actually giving real advice.


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

im not calling you a troll, its just the expression. The more he tries to get people back, the worse its going to get. If he had just stopped after his 2nd or 3rd post he wouldnt have this bad mark on his record


----------



## roremc (Oct 25, 2009)

Cool story bros. 

Anyway back to my comment on the first page. What is a crew?


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

roremc said:


> Cool story bros.
> 
> Anyway back to my comment on the first page. What is a crew?


-noun: Crew
1: your posse of homies you troll around the mountain with, pullin mad tricks and reppin sick steeze


did i use "steeze" right? I have honestly never heard that term before i joined here. It must have come from the east.


----------



## roremc (Oct 25, 2009)

IdahoFreshies said:


> -noun: Crew
> 1: your posse of homies you troll around the mountain with, pullin mad tricks and reppin sick steeze
> 
> 
> did i use "steeze" right? I have honestly never heard that term before i joined here. It must have come from the east.


Ah I see. I thought it may be for some sort of ski/ride team?

I would call them the dutch rudders! - Urban Dictionary: dutch rudder


----------



## roremc (Oct 25, 2009)

Oh and still not sure what steeze means?


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

IdahoFreshies said:


> did i use "steeze" right? I have honestly never heard that term before i joined here. It must have come from the east.


I take it you've been snowboarding in the part of Idaho where internet just arrived and you pick potatoes for a summer job? I kid.

I don't know where it started from, but "steeze" has been around long enough.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Steez comes from JP Walker and Jeremy Jones (jibber) back in the day. Fuck I remember when this word was created. It's a combination of style and ease or steez. They used it to describe what they were doing in terms of their trickery at the time. This would have been probably around 01 or 02. Now every fucking idiot uses it and thinks it's cool I hate this word.


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

roremc said:


> Ah I see. I thought it may be for some sort of ski/ride team?
> 
> I would call them the dutch rudders! - Urban Dictionary: dutch rudder


oh no, a ski team would imply that they have manners and are normal, polite riders on the mountain. A crew (now keep in mind i am not insulting you OP, this is just my personal experience) is just a bunch of hot shot kids who think they are the best park riders on the mountain and disregard all of the rules and are obnoxious dicks. Personaly i think if your crew has a name, you are probably d-bags.



killclimbz said:


> I take it you've been snowboarding in the part of Idaho where internet just arrived and you pick potatoes for a summer job? I kid.
> 
> I don't know where it started from, but "steeze" has been around long enough.


yup, i just got my dial up interwebz service a month ago, and boy howdy i can track my patato crop online now! I cant believe i can track potato prices whenever i want! Its magic! 

No, but seriously thats about what it is in the north part of the state, its a scary place lol. I live in a suburb of boise (the capital). I have Bogus Basin (my local spot) 45 minutes away on a good day, Tamarack am hour and a half, Brundage 2 hours, Sunvalley 3 hours, and in a 5-6 hour drive im at ski resort row in ogden utah. As far as Idaho is concerned im in the center of Some of the best skiing in the western US


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

No doubt that there is some great riding in Idaho. I've been wanting to do the Yurt in the Sawtooths for a few years now. Kind of one of the more undiscovered states from what I've seen. Sun Valley has the name, but I think there are a lot of places in Idaho that are a whole lot better.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Worst fucking potato's I ever ate were in some bumfuck town in Idaho between Sandpoint and Boise. I wanted to punch the bitch that served them to me.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

the track You Know my Steez was on the Gang Starr album Moment of Truth from like 98... i'm sure we've been saying skateboarding since 96 at least
:dunno:


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

And I learn something new. Where is this whiny vagina we were roasting I'm bored and need another internet punching bag.


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

killclimbz said:


> No doubt that there is some great riding in Idaho. I've been wanting to do the Yurt in the Sawtooths for a few years now. Kind of one of the more undiscovered states from what I've seen. Sun Valley has the name, but I think there are a lot of places in Idaho that are a whole lot better.


thats for sure. I went to sunvalley for new years, and was pretty dissapointed. The snow SUCKED (it was -6 during the day with only 2" new snow the previous week so shit snow is a given) But the runs were either all icy or all mougels. The longest run at the resort is 1.5 miles, and it runs under the longest chairlift. I watched the run the entire ride up the lift, it was all 2ft tall mougels...absolute shit. And for the $80 lift ticket, thats 2 days a brundage or tamarack. Which both get better snow, and have simply amazing terrain. The only reason Sunvalley is as popular as it is, is because its the only major resort with a big enough runway to land private jets. Tammy and Brundage are better resorts at half the price but the big money isnt there, so they stay hidden in the woods for the locals to enjoy, which keeps the lift lines down If you come out to the 208 my advice is Bogus, and Brundage.


----------



## etschmall (Nov 7, 2010)

Ok,
1)when did I ever physically assult/threaten anybody? I stated that BA is most likely a bigger pussy in person them he is on here
2) when did i act like i knew anybody on here? I stated my opinion from my observations.
3) I never said all skiers are cool? The park skiers I'm friends with are.
4) I'm not offended, you people think I am.


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

etschmall said:


> Ok,
> 1)when did I ever physically assult/threaten anybody? I stated that BA is most likely a bigger pussy in person them he is on here
> 2) when did i act like i knew anybody on here? I stated my opinion from my observations.
> 3) I never said all skiers are cool? The park skiers I'm friends with are.
> 4) I'm not offended, you people think I am.


*STOP! JUST END IT! YOU ARE MAKING IT WORSE AND WORSE!*


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

etschmall said:


> I bet you are a much bigger pussy in person than you are on here, where nobody can beat the shit out of you for making those kind of comments.


fighting is for little highschoolers... i'd just shoot anyone who tried to assault me.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

I love how he has to give a list of reasons like it proves anything. Aww lil guy is trying it's OK. Also in person I'm a HUGE PUSSY ask anyone on here. I'm like the gaping maw your mom queefed you from.


----------



## etschmall (Nov 7, 2010)

IdahoFreshies said:


> *STOP! JUST END IT! YOU ARE MAKING IT WORSE AND WORSE!*


Haha, fine BA I'd just going to read what I write wrong and make a smartass comment anyway.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

No I read it right and then actually use sarcasm and wit to come up with a funny one liner that causes you to have a knee jerk reaction. I remember when I was a teenager and the internet was new.


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

ya know, me and killclimbz were having a great conversation about my homestate and you have to completley interupt it with this constant internet whining:thumbsdown:


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

there are few things i hate more than the Boise State football team and their cheating field.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

What's this football people talk about? And man I want some french fries now.


----------



## j.gnar (Sep 4, 2009)

etschmall said:


> Ok,
> 1)when did I ever physically assult/threaten anybody? I stated that BA is most likely a bigger pussy in person them he is on here
> 2) when did i act like i knew anybody on here? I stated my opinion from my observations.
> 3) I never said all skiers are cool? The park skiers I'm friends with are.
> 4) I'm not offended, you people think I am.


LocationA....unfortunatly...:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Eh bring it on I was in Idaho up in Pocatello, Twin Falls, and the such this winter. No one fucked with me. Something about a guy with long hair, a Motley Crue Shirt, and screaming I will fist fuck your mother if you do not accomodate me that scares them.


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Eh bring it on I was in Idaho up in Pocatello, Twin Falls, and the such this winter. No one fucked with me. Something about a guy with long hair, a Motley Crue Shirt, and screaming I will fist fuck your mother if you do not accomodate me that scares them.


So many G.O.Pers in this state, I live in one of the most liberal parts of Idaho and it's still ultimately run by a bunch of outdated fat old white men. Democrats pretty much don't exist here, even if they are they have to hide under the republican mantle to actually do anything.

They are pretty timid though. They just like staring, not much of a threat.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

If I was in Sandpoint I might be a little more scared.


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

BurtonAvenger said:


> If I was in Sandpoint I might be a little more scared.


The mixture of pseudo-hippies and backwoods bible-belters in the same place is kind of interesting. Throw in a little seasonal ultra-rich Hollywood too. If you want to know true fear head over to the Walmart.


----------



## SHREDDER97 (Aug 1, 2010)

Hopefully this rant keeps going. It gives me something to read during the summer. And to the 4 year old who keeps whining about people being a bitch on the internet- thats what the internet is for being a bitch and not getting any consequences. So go back to your little mountain where you hit the rad 50 ft and think that snowboarding is only cool because of park. To be honest the only skiers i like watching videos on are the ones who ride powder.


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

What about the skiers that get blown up? Like when Tanner Hall broke his ankles. Speaking of Tanner Hall the Provo Brothers movie released yesterday. Anyone seen it yet? Their store has been messed up whenever I try to purchase it.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Haha 50 foot kickers in PA I remember when I measured start of the lip to end of the landing. Shit was so huge then I moved west and hit real jumps.


----------



## DaToast (Mar 1, 2010)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Worst fucking potato's I ever ate were in some bumfuck town in Idaho between Sandpoint and Boise. I wanted to punch the bitch that served them to me.


Funny thing is that most potato's severed at restaurants here are not from Idaho. At least in my experience.

On a side note though if you come up to Sun Valley area aka Ketchum, Hailey, and Bellevue. Why people here refer to three different towns as Sun Valley still confuses me. The locals are all a bunch of tree hugging hippies for the most part and its only like and one and a half hour drive from Twin Falls.


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

DaToast said:


> Funny thing is that most potato's severed at restaurants here are not from Idaho. At least in my experience.
> 
> On a side note though if you come up to Sun Valley area aka Ketchum, Hailey, and Bellevue. Why people here refer to three different towns as Sun Valley still confuses me. The locals are all a bunch of tree hugging hippies for the most part and its only like and one and a half hour drive from Twin Falls.


omg another bro from idaho! Its so much easier to just call it all sun valley, especially if your going there for the ski resort. 

For some reason idaho is famous for potatoes, but an even bigger agricultural export is sugar beets. Sugar beet fields are EVERYWHERE, then when its harvest time, the plants kick on and everything smells like the sugarbeet plants.


----------



## DaToast (Mar 1, 2010)

IdahoFreshies said:


> omg another bro from idaho! Its so much easier to just call it all sun valley, especially if your going there for the ski resort.
> 
> For some reason idaho is famous for potatoes, but an even bigger agricultural export is sugar beets. Sugar beet fields are EVERYWHERE, then when its harvest time, the plants kick on and everything smells like the sugarbeet plants.


I think Idaho is like the second largest producer of cheese in the US or something like that.

I use to live in Meridian and rode the awesomeness know as Bogus Basin. I probably saw you there at some point. I use to love ride the back side at night even though that chair was a piece of shit. I am glad that they are finally replacing it. If you ever do go to Boise State take the snowboarding class. It so epic to be able to snowboard for college credit.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

DaToast said:


> I use to love ride the back side at night


 That's what he said!


----------



## Nefarious (Dec 26, 2010)

So much win. So many lists. I feel so happy to have stumbled upon this thread. 

Protip Pennsylvanian: post cautiously. These here are shark infested waters.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Shark Week!!!


----------



## Nefarious (Dec 26, 2010)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Shark Week!!!


Right? And you'd think a snowboarding forum would be the only safe place from sharks....as you hear the Jaws theme start slowing building in the background.


----------



## BoardWalk (Mar 22, 2011)

Whining, potato's, the history of Idaho, sharks and that first subject, this keeps getting better and better...


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Snow Shark was filmed near where I grew up it's just winning!


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

this is fo sho the thread of the summer..... maybe the year 



.... i hope he comes back


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

DaToast said:


> I think Idaho is like the second largest producer of cheese in the US or something like that.
> 
> I use to live in Meridian and rode the awesomeness know as Bogus Basin. I probably saw you there at some point. I use to love ride the back side at night even though that chair was a piece of shit. I am glad that they are finally replacing it. If you ever do go to Boise State take the snowboarding class. It so epic to be able to snowboard for college credit.


The superior side at night is one of the best experiences at bogus, especially if there is plenty of fresh pow still in the trees, riding through trees with almost no light getting through from the runs is so freaky, so is riding up that shitty 2 man lift into the darkness with NOBODY else on it. And yes, it is a godsend they are replacing it with a high speed quad. Such a relief.



Snowolf said:


> *Snow Sharks!*
> 
> 
> Oh christ, here ya go.....if you thought the movie "*Frozen*" was cheesey, this ought to take the cake.....
> ...


you have got to be kidding me, what moron decided that was a good plot for a movie, jesus christ
Hang on, after watching the trailers and reading the article and seeing the budget for the movie, i think its pretty dam good. It looks like they only had one camera!

lol i also like how i keep ending up at the top of a new page, that NEVER happens on any other forum.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

So you're saying you like to be on top? And where is this whiner it's just not as amusing without him bitching.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

you saying you like to be on bottom? :laugh:


----------



## trevk#07 (Nov 3, 2008)

:laugh: That was a good read for my first visit back here in almost a year.. 

How has the forum been in my absence? Seeming a little smaller than I remember... :dunno:


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

ShredLife said:


> you saying you like to be on bottom? :laugh:


psshhh ya, let her do all the dam work


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

I'm lazy I just let her ride me while I play words with friends.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

my bad i thought you meant you WERE the 'bottom' :laugh::laugh:


----------



## BoardWalk (Mar 22, 2011)

ShredLife said:


> my bad i thought you meant you WERE the 'bottom' :laugh::laugh:


That seems a little over the top


----------



## BoardWalk (Mar 22, 2011)

That was my tenth post...a milestone. Wait this would be number eleven, this is so exciting.


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

If the kid from PA comes back, refer him to this


----------



## Zak (Jan 25, 2011)

i just had a sandwich, in fact.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Was it a cockmeat sammich?


----------



## CMSbored (Apr 2, 2009)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Was it a cockmeat sammich?


with extra mayonnaise


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

CMSbored said:


> with extra mannaise


Fixed for posterity.


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Fixed for posterity.


----------



## SPAZ (May 2, 2009)

roremc said:


> WTF is a crew?





Flick Montana said:


> 4 Guys With Nothing Better To Do


Anyone else notice that rhymed?


ShredLife said:


> Gapers Lacking Creativity.


Lmfao


BurtonAvenger said:


> pole loving plank fuckers of freedom fighting five finger ass fisting


AKA the Burton Snowboarding team.


etschmall said:


> if you guys really think it bothers me... fine? because it doesn't


I've had my share of insults from BA, and I have learned just to accept it and move on. No one will help you, and you ain't got shit on him (FYI that website in his signature is his blog and is highly respected amongst the snowboarding community)


InfiniteEclipse said:


> You're just boosting his ego


:thumbsup: As did I 


Snowolf said:


> You make this claim, yet you infer here that you would resort to physical assault:


DAMMIT you beat me to it!
Honestly dude, you can't say you don't give a flying fuck and then retort with a trashy comment.
Nothing against you, just a word of advice.

Aside from this thread making my lol, I probably should answer the OP's question.
Drowning Polar Bears :thumbsup:


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

And once again the short bus has finally pulled in to the station. Well unlike the Titanic I guess you can say you made it in to port even if you were a bit late.


----------



## SPAZ (May 2, 2009)

It's called the short bus for a reason, buddy. Being late is my specialty, and I haven't been around lately since I'm working a lot. I need money to move to Colorado from somewhere.
Maybe I could start a snowboarding blog to make some bank, since it appears you need the IQ of a 7 year old to be successful in that field. What are the high end boards to review first? Those new Aperatures and Arteks are definitely better than any Never Summer!
Now that's how you insult him (JOKE).....


----------



## schmitty34 (Dec 28, 2007)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Was it a cockmeat sammich?


For some reason this made me laugh, and reminded me of....

"Cock pushups? Yeah, well one is all ya need"

When I read the post, I swear I heard Jack Black asking the question.


On another note, I nominate this thread for the Best Work Time Wasting Thread of the Summer Award....right along with Snowolf's road rage thread and maybe the one where that guy tried to be all high and mighty about not liking reverse camber boards and then turned right around and started pimping them in another thread.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

SPAZ said:


> It's called the short bus for a reason, buddy. Being late is my specialty, and I haven't been around lately since I'm working a lot. I need money to move to Colorado from somewhere.
> Maybe I could start a snowboarding blog to make some bank, since it appears you need the IQ of a 7 year old to be successful in that field. What are the high end boards to review first? Those new Aperatures and Arteks are definitely better than any Never Summer!
> Now that's how you insult him (JOKE).....


Aren't you like 12 you won't be leaving your moms basement for a long time. Go ahead and start a blog anyone can do it, it takes talent to run a website.


----------



## SPAZ (May 2, 2009)

2 years and a couple weeks until i leave for college, thank you.
and it's actually the attic.


----------



## SPAZ (May 2, 2009)

i feel i have the talent for it, i just would like to find a person to work on it with since i am involved in so many things at the moment. if you remember our discussion from a while back, i'm an A english student (but as we established that's meaningless coming from new york schools) and i'm signed up to take comp sci this year so i can learn how to build the site and save money on web design.

the problem is finding said person to help me with the site, since none of my other snowboarding friends are as involved as i am.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

So what you're saying is you're far too lazy to do it yourself. Ladies and gentlemen the youth of today.


----------



## jimster716 (Feb 11, 2009)

BurtonAvenger said:


> I'm lazy I just let her ride me while I play words with friends.


Speaking of, where's your next word? You might've been busy when she was fisting you with the intern's fist again.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Shit I have games going right now? Phones been fucking up all last week I blame the Verizon strike.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

If I could go back in time, I'd take all of you with me to the days of AOL dial up internet chatrooms. Oh the fun times that could have been had.

Excellent thread. Let's carry on.


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

Leo those were the good ole days. You didn't have to wait nearly as long for a response either. I am sure most people on here aren't old enough to even remember AOL :laugh: I know several are though.


----------



## BoardWalk (Mar 22, 2011)

Snowolf said:


> Yep and Compuserve....:laugh:
> 
> Shit, my first Modem was 2400 Baud...made you want to get out and push!!!


You must have been high-tech. Back in the day, we had to shake our data into an envelope and send it USPS.


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

BoardWalk said:


> You must have been high-tech. Back in the day, we had to shake our data into an envelope and send it USPS.


Oldschool dude! Way to Gnar!


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

snowvols said:


> Leo those were the good ole days. You didn't have to wait nearly as long for a response either. I am sure most people on here aren't old enough to even remember AOL :laugh: I know several are though.


AOL was the shit! Or wait...was it shit...probably the latter:cheeky4:
compuserve...doesent ring any bells. Probably came out around the same time as the telephone, so i dont remember that one.


----------



## DaToast (Mar 1, 2010)

IdahoFreshies said:


> AOL was the shit! Or wait...was it shit...probably the latter:cheeky4:
> compuserve...doesent ring any bells. Probably came out around the same time as the telephone, so i dont remember that one.


Things like this make me feel old  even though I am still in my 20's


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

AOL sucked balls! The chat rooms were only fun for about 5 minutes. Now, the BBS's we used to frequent were a different story. Those boards always had some craziness going down. And lots of games to play.


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

AOHELL as we used to call it.

I had a roomate a long time ago that had some internet provider that you could only use so much bandwidth a month, netscape? By today's standards it was nothing. Had some annoying ad on the top at all times.


----------



## cjcameron11 (Feb 5, 2011)

yahoo chat 1999 was the shit, picked up a stunner from a yahoo chat room could not believe my luck as a 16yo to talk shit on the net and meet up with this 19 yo hottie from down the road.


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

jesus christ that shits not even worth it!


----------



## BoardWalk (Mar 22, 2011)

Punch cards, isn't that where the idea for RPGII came from?


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

I miss the old days of the interwebs they were way more interesting. Now it's all chat roulette this facefuck that twatter here twatter there twats everywhere.


----------



## BoardWalk (Mar 22, 2011)

BurtonAvenger said:


> twats everywhere.


mmmmmmmmmmm


----------

